# Bluegill at Mantua Help?



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys, I am taking my neice and nephew fishing on sat. It will be there first time ever and they are 4 and 5 and so I want them to have a good time. Can anyone tell me where the bluegill are at in mantua and if they are hitting? What is the best strategy to catch them. Thanks!


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

i have not been there in 2 weeks but.... bluegill not likely hitting at all right now. still toooo cold. i would wait a bit for the water to warm. then just park the boat anywhere there is an opening in the weeds and let down a small jig head or hook with a small curly tail on it, tip it with just about anything - bit o' worm and if you dont have one on in a minute reel it up and check to see whats wrong. try end of june as cold as it has been.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

What about the other occupants of Mantua are they going to be hitting? I really with the blue gill were hitting this is my only chance with them in town this year. Freaking cold weather this year is killing me.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, I've been there the 24th and 31st on the E. side. Have to admit I'm a tuber and a bass guy, but I have to travel the shore line a bit before I launch. Have had reasonably good success on bass (see my posts), The bass are ending their spawn, but have not seen any blues!!!! Too cold? 2 things of note, the lake is real high and it's murky so it's hard to see any blues, but if they were active, I'd think I'd see a few. Maybe with the new higher temps. things might be different? I don't know, it just doesn't seem to be right for the blues yet.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

How long does it take mantua to warm up if we have 70ish degree weather? Man I am itching for some blues.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I've got the "blue's" too, just waiting on Mantua to warm up so I can get my 1st one.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I was up there on saturday with the girlfriend on my pontoon. Didn't see any blugill but hooked up with a decent bass. My gf was drifting a worm under a bobber but still no gills. Water is still pretty chilly with all the runoff.


----------



## Spbeyond (Apr 15, 2008)

Has anyone been to Mantua lately? I would still love to get a chance at the blue's with the kids... Any chance the water will be warm enough by this weekend? Seems like its going to be a hot week but Im not sure if that is enough.


----------



## chickendude1234 (Jun 8, 2011)

The water is definitely warm enough and both the bass and gills are shallow. I caught gills until I ran out of usable jigs this morning. Lots of big fat ones, most were 7" - 8" and feisty. Take them kiddos out there and get em on some big gills!


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

dont know if there hitting but dont get in the water or you will get the itch


----------

